# caramel morphs



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

what suggestions would folks make if i had a caramel female... what would be good to breed her with ????


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

caramel or butter stripe?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

toyah said:


> caramel or butter stripe?


 
oo butter stripe sounds good 

what happens if an ultramel is crossed with a caramel toyah??


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

if you get a caramel het amel i think youd get 25%ultramal.het caramel


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmm now im confused,,,, so what makes a goldust??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

unless there's amel in the equation ie. caramel het amel or butter I don't think caramel x ultra will give you anything except normal hets.. butter stripes are stunning, would definitely be worth adding to any collection regardless of what you're breeding it with 

And you'd get caramel het amel stripe babies I think?


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

not sure i thorght it was ultramel and caramel. but im still learning the genetics stuff lol. i see your buying frm serpenco too. why not get another caramel?or a butter?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

johnz_snow said:


> not sure i thorght it was ultramel and caramel. but im still learning the genetics stuff lol. i see your buying frm serpenco too. why not get another caramel?or a butter?


u see i thought it was caramel to ultramel also.... but now im wondering if they need to ne het for something or is it just straight caramel to ultramel ?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> u see i thought it was caramel to ultramel also.... but now im wondering if they need to ne het for something or is it just straight caramel to ultramel ?


 
Im picking up an ultramel poss het caramel, so that to a butter would give 25% goldusts(if it is het caramel)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm im confused about this one lol


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

just check to get goldusts you can do this

ultramel het caramel x caramel het amel you will get average 12.5%goldusts & ultramels-butters-amels-caramels. if you can find them hets then its worth doing such a nice batch there lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ahh ok

so if u cross an ultramel x charcoal ghost.... what then ??


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> hmm im confused about this one lol


 
ultra to caramel will give

het butter
het ultra, het caramel

ultra to butter will give

amel het caramel
ultramel het caramel

ultra het caramel to caramel will give

het butter
het ultra, het caramel
caramel het amel
caramel het ultra


BUT if you can get ultramel het caramel to a butter you will get

amel het caramel
ultramel het caramel
butter
goldust


Just think of goldust as an ultra butter and work it out the same as trying to get a butter out of the above with ultramel instead of amel:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

sparkle said:


> ahh ok
> 
> so if u cross an ultramel x charcoal ghost.... what then ??


Normal, het Charcoal, Het Hypo, 50% het Amelanistic, 50% het Ultra) 

Ultramel only really works with amel if you're not using any hets.. you can then use it with caramel if you've got an ultramel het caramel.. or butter because it contains both caramel and amel.. 

Don't think it mixes well with any other genes? Could be wrong though


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

johnz_snow said:


> just check to get goldusts you can do this
> 
> ultramel het caramel x caramel het amel you will get average 12.5%goldusts & ultramels-butters-amels-caramels. if you can find them hets then its worth doing such a nice batch there lol


 
yeah, but its easier to just put it to a butter and get 25% goldusts:no1:


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

think its 50% chance of het bliizaed-amel-charcoal-ghost
& 50% chance of hets ultras-charcoal and ghost


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

lol ok i gotta stop typing for a min img ettin confused now lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

so really id be better getting a butter for my ultramel


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

sparkle said:


> so really id be better getting a butter for my ultramel


definitely


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> definitely


 
thanks petal... that way i dont need to worry the same about hets


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah and probably easier too, as you wont have to worry about definite hets like you'd need the other way

The tricky ones the ultramel het caramel, unless you just go the long way round

ultramel to butter to get some ultramel het caramles out, then that back to a butter:no1:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah and probably easier too, as you wont have to worry about definite hets like you'd need the other way
> 
> The tricky ones the ultramel het caramel, unless you just go the long way round
> 
> ultramel to butter to get some ultramel het caramles out, then that back to a butter:no1:


 
thanks every one xxxx


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

heres the ultramel that im hopings het caramel, its definetely showing some caramel to its colouring:no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice little fella!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Nice little fella!!


thats what i thought, it'll go straight to a butter:no1:


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> Just think of goldust as an ultra butter and work it out the same as trying to get a butter out of the above with ultramel instead of amel:no1:


just an unrelated question are butters homozygous for amel and caramel or hetrozygous


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

homozygous for both.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> thats what i thought, it'll go straight to a butter:no1:


I'm after an ultramel male for the same crossing!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> I'm after an ultramel male for the same crossing!!! :mf_dribble:


yeah, but with one i can miss a whole generation out:no1:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

what r u hoping to cross cavie ?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, but with one i can miss a whole generation out:no1:


 Thats not fair!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sparkle said:


> what r u hoping to cross cavie ?


this ultramel which i believe is het caramel(visually showing caramel to it) to a butter for goldusts without all the hastle of having to get the hets:no1:


or possibly to a butter motley for goldusts het motley


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> this ultramel which i believe is het caramel(visually showing caramel to it) to a butter for goldusts without all the hastle of having to get the hets:no1:
> 
> 
> or possibly to a butter motley for goldusts het motley


Veery nice


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Normal, het Charcoal, Het Hypo, 50% het Amelanistic, 50% het Ultra)
> 
> Ultramel only really works with amel if you're not using any hets.. you can then use it with caramel if you've got an ultramel het caramel.. or butter because it contains both caramel and amel..
> 
> Don't think it mixes well with any other genes? Could be wrong though


Ultra works with other genes perfectly well - on its own it is a standard hypo gene that reduces the amount of black a snake displays.

However, it is more spectacular when it's combined with Amel as it gives that whole "T+ albino" look.


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

***** or het*

heres another question is an ultramel homozygous or hetrozygous for ultra


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

top need answer


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> heres another question is an ultramel homozygous or hetrozygous for ultra


An Ultramel is heterozygous for Ultra, heterozygous for Amel (hence "ultr-amel") - it has one copy of each gene.

A homozygous ultra is a hypomelanistic snake, but not as extreme as a het ultra, het amel.


----------

